

Elon Musk Keynote Presented by Oracle - pdufour
http://sxsw.com/elon-musk-keynote-presented-oracle

======
mrschwabe
He framed the Mars problem quite powerfully. Seems his primary reasoning is
quite practical, compelling and admirable at that: hey, humanity has the
ability to travel off-world to other planets. Let's do it now while we still
can...

we obtained this ability and can equally and quite potentially lose it just as
easily. Our sun is not getting any younger.

